# Campy pedals



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey ...
Have a friend who's got old campy pedals, 10 years or older with worn cleats. Will the newer campy cleats fit the bill? The pedals do not have the model on it, but they are spd SLs, red in color. Please advise, thanks all!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Campy pedals never had anything to do with the initials SPD, and the cleats (as far as I know) never came in red. That said, you can still buy Campy pedal cleats at various outlets. They come in either Gray (with float) or Black (with no float). Any Campy cleat you buy will fit any Campy clipless pedal.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Mapei said:


> Any Campy cleat you buy will fit any Campy clipless pedal.


I don't think that's quite true. I have older Campy pedals that are Look Delta compatible, but the newer Campy Pro-fit pedals/cleats are not compatible with them. Is the OP asking about the Look style or the Pro-fit style? I can't tell.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Golfguy said:


> I don't think that's quite true. I have older Campy pedals that are Look Delta compatible, but the newer Campy Pro-fit pedals/cleats are not compatible with them. Is the OP asking about the Look style or the Pro-fit style? I can't tell.


They look very similar, how do you tell them apart?


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

My Athena Look Delta pedals look like the picture on the left, the Pro-fit pedals look like the ones on the right.


----------

